

Justin Bieber Just Shot My Startup in the Face - alariccole
https://medium.com/mobile-culture/c222beffdc59

======
daughart
Go create something that enriches society, rather then whining when someone
steals your obvious app that exploits humanity's most despicable traits.

It's poetic justice that one of our most vile, vapid celebrities has stolen
your vile, vapid idea.

~~~
alariccole
brb curing cancer

...

Damn, didn't work. Back to doing what I know.

Seriously though, like I said the app makes people happy.

~~~
daughart
You say it as a joke but I've been interviewing web and software developers
for the past couple days to develop new tools to interact with data generated
by a method our group has developed that combines next generation RNA
sequencing with fluorescent in situ hybridization. Cancer biology is an
obvious application. So yes, developers can help cure cancer. They don't
understand the biology - that's my job. But I, and many other scientists,
don't understand software/web development, so we rely on others to create the
tools that enable our work. Not only are these efforts resistant to others
coming in and stealing the idea, they can enrich the developers (financially),
and they enrich society.

Sorry for being so nasty above, but there's a lot of wasted talent in silicon
valley developing technology that allows teenagers to post dick pics while
still spouting pious claims of social benefit. The arguments resemble the
business plans... we do good like we make money, because people use us, right?

